# Medion PC-aufrüsten ein Fall Spezialisten



## jospet (8. Januar 2016)

*Medion PC-aufrüsten ein Fall Spezialisten*

Tach auch,

habe ein kleines Problem und das ist mein Rechner.
Bin bis bis jetzt gut zurechtgekommen, sprich für meine Bedürfnisse ist die Kiste OK.
Aber nun zocken meine Kumpels alle BF4 und da ist bei mir leider Ende der Fahnenstange.
 BF3 läuft gut. aber BF4 nur ruckeln und Verzögerungen. Also aufrüsten!

Mein System: Medion Akoya P5330 D    MD 8805.
CPU-Intel Core i5-2320  3GHz
RAM- 4,096 MB --  DDR3 1311/1066 DRAM  8GB max)   2DDR3 DIMMs (240pin/1,5V) ungepuffert.
Mainboard MedionPC  MS-7728
GRAKA- NVIDIA GeForce GTX 550 Ti
Gehäuse Formfaktor ATX
Netzteil weiß ich nicht.

Ich weiß ,Schrott schmeiß die *******, aber solange ich keinen Sponsor für ein neues Skylake-System finde,
muß ich so zurecht kommen.

Fazit. Wir müssen diese Kiste nur BF4 tauglich machen. Einstellung  Hoch wäre mein Ziel alles darüber geht auch.
Budget: Fangen wir mal minimal an.

Und nun bin ich gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen auf eure Vorschläge.

Gruß
jospet


----------



## Jam4l (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Medion PC-aufrüsten ein Fall Spezialisten*

Oh..auch einer der das selbe Problem hat wie ich es damals hatte...Kannst du vielleicht mal ein Foto von dem verbauten Netzteil machen? Das wäre hilfreich.

Hat sich erledigt hab im Internet was gefunden. Sollte ein 450 Watt FSP sein. Grundsätzlich würde ich dann folgendes reinhauen und somit so billig wie möglich bleiben:

1 x SanDisk Ultra II  120GB, SATA (SDSSDHII-120G-G25)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit   8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x Palit GeForce GTX 750 Ti StormX OC, 2GB GDDR5, VGA, DVI, Mini HDMI (NE5X75TS1341F)

Preis: 201,64 (SSD ist optional und würde eig nur der min. FPS was bringen sofern es BF4 und Windows auf die Platte passen)


----------



## omgthisnoise (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Medion PC-aufrüsten ein Fall Spezialisten*

Ganz ehrlich, da würde ich kein Geld mit Aufrüsten verschwenden sondern auf ein neues System sparen.


----------



## Jam4l (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Medion PC-aufrüsten ein Fall Spezialisten*



omgthisnoise schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, da würde ich kein Geld mit Aufrüsten verschwenden sondern auf ein neues System sparen.



Genau das habe ich damals gemacht...benutze seitdem den PC aus meiner Signatur


----------



## sikeij (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Medion PC-aufrüsten ein Fall Spezialisten*

Wobei ein neues Nt könntest du auch später mitnehmen. Gib mal Budget vor.

120 gb sandisc würd ich nicht nehmen. Die 240 gb ist bei Amazon für 69 € im Angebot.


----------



## Jam4l (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Medion PC-aufrüsten ein Fall Spezialisten*



sikeij schrieb:


> Wobei ein neues Nt könntest du auch später mitnehmen. Gib mal Budget vor.
> 
> 120 gb sandisc würd ich nicht nehmen. Die 240 gb ist bei Amazon für 69 € im Angebot.



Für die 750ti sollte es eigentlich reichen....ü200 Euro wäre für den PC eigentlich wirklich zu schade...also man kann für unter 650 Euro einen Skylake zusammenstellen mit i5 und r9 380...http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/422387-750-inkl-monitor.html

Bzw. für 483 Euro einen Skylake i3..http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/422329-pc-fuer-435-euro-2.html also warum die hälfte des Budgets in diesen PC reinschieben..


----------



## azzih (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Medion PC-aufrüsten ein Fall Spezialisten*

Von 550ti auf 750TI lohnt sich imo nicht wirklich. Die SSD und der RAM geht klar. Bei der Graka würd ich vielleicht sowas wie ne GTX960 nehmen, hat nur ein 6poligen Stromanschluss und das Netzteil sollte die eigentlich packen.


----------



## jospet (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Medion PC-aufrüsten ein Fall Spezialisten*



Jam4l schrieb:


> Oh..auch einer der das selbe Problem hat wie ich es damals hatte...Kannst du vielleicht mal ein Foto von dem verbauten Netzteil machen? Das wäre hilfreich.
> 
> Hat sich erledigt hab im Internet was gefunden. Sollte ein 450 Watt FSP sein. Grundsätzlich würde ich dann folgendes reinhauen und somit so billig wie möglich bleiben:
> 
> ...



Hallo Jam4I, 
danke für schnelle Antwort.
RAM ist OK mehr geht ja nicht. GRAKA wenn du sagst das lief damals bei dir ist das auch OK.
Mit der SSD verstehe ich so das BF4 und Windows auf die SSD passen sollten?
Wenn nicht könnte man auch eine größere SSD  nehmen zB. 250 GB. Wäre noch im Budget.


----------



## Jam4l (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Medion PC-aufrüsten ein Fall Spezialisten*



azzih schrieb:


> Von 550ti auf 750TI lohnt sich imo nicht wirklich. Die SSD und der RAM geht klar. Bei der Graka würd ich vielleicht sowas wie ne GTX960 nehmen, hat nur ein 6poligen Stromanschluss und das Netzteil sollte die eigentlich packen.



GTX960 (gehen wir von der 4G Version aus) : ca. 200 Euro
Ram: ca. 30 Euro
SSD: ca 50 Euro

knapp 300 Euro in die Gurke oder für 480 in einen Skylake i3...



jospet schrieb:


> Hallo Jam4I,
> danke für schnelle Antwort.
> RAM ist OK mehr geht ja nicht. GRAKA wenn du sagst das lief damals bei dir ist das auch OK.
> Mit der SSD verstehe ich so das BF4 und Windows auf die SSD passen sollten?
> Wenn nicht könnte man auch eine größere SSD  nehmen zB. 250 GB. Wäre noch im Budget.



Ich hab damals nicht aufgerüstet hatte aber auch die selbe Überlegung wie du. Es wird schon ein bisschen was bringen das Upgrade und die CPU ist eigentlich ja noch ganz gut dabei...Allerdings kann man eben für etwas mehr einen ganzen Rechner zusammenstellen....


----------



## sikeij (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Medion PC-aufrüsten ein Fall Spezialisten*

[/QUOTE]<br />
<br />
GTX960 (gehen wir von der 4G Version aus) : ca. 200 Euro<br />
Ram: ca. 30 Euro<br />
SSD: ca 50 Euro<br />
<br />
knapp 300 Euro in die Gurke oder für 480 in einen Skylake i3.[/QUOTE]<br />
<br />
Die Graka und Ssd nimmt er aber in ein neues Sys mit. Also investiert er max in alten ddr3 ram. Mein Schwager hatte die gleiche Kiste mit ner 450 gts. Haben mit 8 gb ram, 750 ti, ssd und nt aufgerüstet. Er ist total zufrieden.


----------



## Jam4l (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Medion PC-aufrüsten ein Fall Spezialisten*



sikeij schrieb:


> GTX960 (gehen wir von der 4G Version aus) : ca. 200 Euro
> Ram: ca. 30 Euro
> SSD: ca 50 Euro
> 
> knapp 300 Euro in die Gurke oder für 480 in einen Skylake i3.





> Die Graka und Ssd nimmt er aber in ein neues Sys mit. Also investiert er max in alten ddr3 ram. Mein Schwager hatte die gleiche Kiste mit ner 450 gts. Haben mit 8 gb ram, 750 ti, ssd und nt aufgerüstet. Er ist total zufrieden.



Hat er einen i5 2400? Wenn ja hat er genau den Medion den ich damals auch hatte  Sry Off Topic.

Ist richtig oder aber jetzt einfach noch...sagen wir...650 zusammensparen und einen neuen i5 haswell mit gtx 960 bzw r9 380 holen..


----------



## jospet (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Medion PC-aufrüsten ein Fall Spezialisten*

Ihr habt ja Recht soviel Geld in eine Gurke zu investieren.
Aber wenn ich ich unter 300 € bleibe und die Kiste läuft bin ich zufrieden.
Wenn ich in ein neues System investiere sollte es aber doch schon etwas mächtiger werden.


----------



## Jam4l (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Medion PC-aufrüsten ein Fall Spezialisten*



jospet schrieb:


> Ihr habt ja Recht soviel Geld in eine Gurke zu investieren.
> Aber wenn ich ich unter 300 € bleibe und die Kiste läuft bin ich zufrieden.
> Wenn ich in ein neues System investiere sollte es aber doch schon etwas mächtiger werden.



Wie gesagt mit einer Gtx 750ti und der 8 GB Ram und auf Wunsch der Ssd solltest du zufrieden werden. Das Netzteil kannst du dir eigentlich sparen, da die GTX 750ti nicht sehr viel Stromhungriger ist. Wenn du aber nr. sicher gehen willst spar die SSD bzw. gebe nochmal 40 Euro mehr aus und nimm dieses Netzteil:  Corsair VS Series VS450  450W ATX 2.31 (CP-9020096-EU)


----------



## jospet (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Medion PC-aufrüsten ein Fall Spezialisten*



Jam4l schrieb:


> Wie gesagt mit einer Gtx 750ti und der 8 GB Ram und auf Wunsch der Ssd solltest du zufrieden werden. Das Netzteil kannst du dir eigentlich sparen, da die GTX 750ti nicht sehr viel Stromhungriger ist. Wenn du aber nr. sicher gehen willst spar die SSD bzw. gebe nochmal 40 Euro mehr aus und nimm dieses Netzteil:  Corsair VS Series VS450  450W ATX 2.31 (CP-9020096-EU)



Ich gehe mal davon das die von dir empfohlene SSD und die GTX 750 ti aufs Board passen?
Eben fiel auch die GTX 960   4GB . Würde die auch passen?
Netzteil würde ich dann eventuell noch mit reinquetschen.
Ach so, wollte eine schematische Zeichnung der Hauptplatine einfügen, ging aber nicht. Weißt du welches Dateiformat hier passt.


----------



## Jam4l (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Medion PC-aufrüsten ein Fall Spezialisten*



jospet schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon das die von dir empfohlene SSD und die GTX 750 ti aufs Board passen?
> Eben fiel auch die GTX 960   4GB . Würde die auch passen?
> Netzteil würde ich dann eventuell noch mit reinquetschen.
> Ach so, wollte eine schematische Zeichnung der Hauptplatine einfügen, ging aber nicht. Weißt du welches Dateiformat hier passt.



Die GTX750ti nimmt einfach den Platz der 550 ein und braucht keinen extra Stromstecker wie die derzeitige 550 (ahja nimm die hier hab die falsche verlinkt sry. 2048MB Palit GeForce GTX 750 Ti StormX OC Dual Aktiv). Die 960 würde natürlich auch passen..allerdings kostet sie soviel wie 750ti+Ram+Netzteil+SSD. 

Du kannst hier ganz einfach jpg Bilder hochladen. Dazu einfach auf Antworten und dann auf Erweitert klicken und dann siehst du das schon.


----------



## jospet (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Medion PC-aufrüsten ein Fall Spezialisten*

Sieht gut aus , wie gelesen habe bezieht die Palit Ihren Strom vom Mainboard .


----------



## Jam4l (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Medion PC-aufrüsten ein Fall Spezialisten*



jospet schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus , wie gelesen habe bezieht die Palit Ihren Strom vom Mainboard .



Das ist richtig deswegen braucht man kein extra
Stromkabel vom Netzteil wie es bei der im Moment verbauten gtx550ti noch der Fall ist.


----------



## jospet (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Medion PC-aufrüsten ein Fall Spezialisten*

Gibt es auch eine passende SSD mit ca. 250GB, da würde dann Windows und BF4 doch ganz bestimmt draufpassen.

Bin warscheinlich zu blöde zum Bilder hochladen, geht einfach nicht.


----------



## Jam4l (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Medion PC-aufrüsten ein Fall Spezialisten*

Klar da kannst entweder die 850 EVO nehmen oder die MX200 oder wenn es billiger sein soll die Sandisk Ultra II.


----------



## sikeij (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Medion PC-aufrüsten ein Fall Spezialisten*

SanDisk Plus 240GB, SATA (SDSSDA-240G-G25) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Günstig und Leistungsmäßig erträglich. Besser geht natürlich immer.


----------



## jospet (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Medion PC-aufrüsten ein Fall Spezialisten*



sikeij schrieb:


> SanDisk Plus 240GB, SATA (SDSSDA-240G-G25) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Günstig und Leistungsmäßig erträglich. Besser geht natürlich immer.



Die haben alle eine Sata 6 GB/s Schnittstelle mein Board  aber nur 3 GB/s Ports.


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Medion PC-aufrüsten ein Fall Spezialisten*

Das macht nichts. Die SSD läuft trotzdem.


----------



## jospet (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Medion PC-aufrüsten ein Fall Spezialisten*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das macht nichts. Die SSD läuft trotzdem.



Prima was Sagst du zu den anderen Komponenten also da wären die:

1x 2048MB Palit GeForce GTX 750 Ti StormX OC Dual Aktiv  
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
 1x SanDisk Plus 240GB, SATA (SDSSDA-240G-G25) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## sikeij (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Medion PC-aufrüsten ein Fall Spezialisten*

Bis auf den Ram kannst auch später alles mitnehmen.

Für paar Euro mehr... Ist schon eher die Standardempfehlung
Samsung SSD 850 Evo 250GB, SATA (MZ-75E250B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Medion PC-aufrüsten ein Fall Spezialisten*

1. Ob dir die Grafikkarte reicht, musst du wissen, passt aber sonst. Du solltest aber ein Bios Update machen. Das neue Bios bekommst du bei Medion.
2. der geht.
3. Die San Disk hat den preiswerten Silicon Motion Controller drin. Die Samsung Evo oder die Crucial MX sind da besser.


----------



## jospet (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Medion PC-aufrüsten ein Fall Spezialisten*

Ich denke mal die von euch vorgeschlagenen Komponenten sind eine gute Lösung.
Das heißt ich bestelle gleich eine .1. Samsung SSD 850 Evo 250GB, SATA (MZ-75E250B) 2. 2048MB Palit GeForce GTX 750 Ti StormX OC Dual Aktiv 
und 3. Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00). Da liege ich unter 300   Okken.
Wenn das so alles aufs Board passt und sich keiner mehr meldet werde ich das Project eintüten.

Ich sage allen die mir mit Tipps und Ratschlägen geholfen haben meinen besten Dank und ein megamäßiges Wochenende.
Gruß
jospet


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Medion PC-aufrüsten ein Fall Spezialisten*

Kannst du so eintüten.

Extra Sata Kabel für die SSD hast du noch?


----------



## jospet (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Medion PC-aufrüsten ein Fall Spezialisten*

Oh, hätte ich nicht gewußt. Mercy


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Medion PC-aufrüsten ein Fall Spezialisten*

Sata Kabel ist nicht bei der SSD dabei, das musst du extra kaufen. Also mitstellen nicht vergessen.


----------



## jospet (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Medion PC-aufrüsten ein Fall Spezialisten*

Ok, mach ich  danke nochmal. Wenn alles läuft sag ich Bescheid


----------

